

Whiteboard paint recommendations? - impendia

Surely I'm not the only one here geeky enough to want to buy a can of whiteboard paint, paint a wall of my house, and proceed to solve math problems there.<p>Looking online, the reviews are mixed and the prices are very high. Do any fellow HN readers have recommendations?<p>Thank you!
======
OafTobark
I literally was looking into this last week. I ended up deciding against it.
If your walls are like most common walls, you'll notice it's not a smooth
surface. That kills it for me. I instead went to Craigslist and found a used
whiteboard instead. There were some 4ft by 6ft going for as low as $15 to $30.
I ended up picking up a 4ft by 8ft for $70. If you decide to go the paint
route, just consider the surface issue.

------
anigbrowl
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3197280>

